# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  Τηλέφωνα Glofish ETEN x500,x610,x650

## KOKAR

πωλούνται τα παρακάτω τηλέφωνα με λειτουργικό Windows mobile

ολα έχουν από δυο γραφίδες

Glofish x500

Glofish x610

Glofish x650

τιμή 15 ευρώ το κάθε έναIMG_20190314_081124.jpg

----------

